# Cucumber soap



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

HP cucumber soap. Made with cucumber puree (strained to remove any pieces that didn't liquify) and goats milk. Colored with just a tiny amount of chromium green oxide. My cell phone doesn't take very good pictures but the soap is actually close to the color of jadite antique glass.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool~~ <pun intended> lol

Beautiful calm coloring, looks great.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you. If I had a blender I could have blended the puree a little smoother and skipped the straining process. This same technique can be used with pumpkin and carrot puree's. I have even done it with cooked mango puree. Avocado is next on my list of puree type soaps, but from what I understand citric acid needs to be added to keep the avocado from turning brown.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You might be able to get them smoother using your stick blender

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

That is a really good idea! Next time I make these I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Could you post your recipe for this? This sounds awesome


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Could you post your recipe for this? This sounds awesome


Yes, this ^^^^^^


----------

